# im looking at hanging a tv in my basement bedroom.....



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

I'd probably use a doubled 2x4 or even better 2x6. this way you can drill a hole to mount your threaded rods or other mounting hardware without reducing the width too much (don't know what your mounting hardware will be). you may want to use joist hangers on the end based upon the width and size of your blocking. Then you know it won't go anywhere.

before hanging your tv I'd suggest hanging weight (I'd go about 75 lbs at minimum, you may add more weight than you think right now) from the 2x's to see what happens, not only with the 2x's but your existing floor as well. after all you can see what you have, we can't .......

good luck!


----------



## feralfreak (Jul 29, 2008)

by doubled up 2x4, do you mean setting them like they were joists or flat against the joists? before coming here i had thought of setting the 3.5 inch side flat agaisnt the joists but i dont know if that is strong enough to hold about 50 pounds, and it occurred to me a minute ago i should post a pic of what im looking at(i should have done this earlier but i can be fuzzybrained at times:laughing

in the pic there is a thin slat up but that is just to hold my scrap wood, i would be taking that slat down or putting the 2x along side it, what i want is to have the center of the mount about where i have the dowel rod pointing to


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

the 3-1/2" side would be vertical, use 2 of them. run them from the side of one joist to the side of the other joists, use hanger to connect to the joists


----------



## feralfreak (Jul 29, 2008)

GBrackins said:


> the 3-1/2" side would be vertical, use 2 of them. run them from the side of one joist to the side of the other joists, use hanger to connect to the joists


 can screws be used to fasten the hangers and 2x4s or do i need to use nails? i hate nailing in tight areas


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

that's up to you if you want to use screws, if you do just make sure they are wood screws, not drywall screws
you should be able to nail them 

just nail the 2 2x's together. I recommend using the hangers because it won't go anywhere, and you don't have to try and get the big lag screws in


----------



## feralfreak (Jul 29, 2008)

GBrackins said:


> that's up to you if you want to use screws, if you do just make sure they are wood screws, not drywall screws
> you should be able to nail them
> 
> just nail the 2 2x's together. I recommend using the hangers because it won't go anywhere, and you don't have to try and get the big lag screws in


i just checked with the maker of the mount i wanna use, and their system seems to account dummies like me, the mount has an adapter that attaches to the 2" side of the joists and allows for side to side sliding if i understand it right:thumbup:


----------

